# Leeds Ch show who's going?



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my passes arrived yesterday! i love this show


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I got mine yesterday as well Noush I love this show as well. I will be there on the Friday although my dog has lost so much weight due to having 6 bitches inseason here aaargh. So may go and just watch but will be there


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> I got mine yesterday as well Noush I love this show as well. I will be there on the Friday although my dog has lost so much weight due to having 6 bitches inseason here aaargh. So may go and just watch but will be there


we're there Sunday all being well what was the name of that pub again Lynda?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I didnt think i'd entered but my passes turned up monday. It seems i entered the basenji...!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not going as hound day is the same day as Brittania Leek show and I'm judging junior handling there


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going Utility day think that is the Friday - busmans holiday - just going to keep a fellow TT owner company


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> we're there Sunday all being well what was the name of that pub again Lynda?


Haha You remembered It sits across from the entrance and just up the road about 20yards. I cannot remember the name of it but you get a lovely Lunch


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

too far for me but good luck all who are going. hope the good weather holds ouT for you. my next show is Paignton


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> too far for me but good luck all who are going. hope the good weather holds ouT for you. my next show is Paignton


A bit too far for us to, good luck everyone  yes we are at Paignton too


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> Haha You remembered It sits across from the entrance and just up the road about 20yards. I cannot remember the name of it but you get a lovely Lunch


 i dont forget things like that!lol...thankyou:thumbsup:

if you do show your boy Lynda..i wish you loads of luck xxxxxx

& good luck with your Basenji Jess 

have a Great day Judging at Leek Freya 

hope you have a nice day Tashi...its not the same just watching tho is it

wish you lots of luck for Paignton then Dexter


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> too far for me but good luck all who are going. hope the good weather holds ouT for you. my next show is Paignton





Luvdogs said:


> A bit too far for us to, good luck everyone  yes we are at Paignton too


I'll be at Paignton thinking of camping somewhere


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> i dont forget things like that!lol...thankyou:thumbsup:
> 
> if you do show your boy Lynda..i wish you loads of luck xxxxxx
> 
> ...


I have to admit it will be quite nice to have a day when I can just look around and enjoy myself, usually I am running from ring to ring trying to keep up with the classes - so much needed day of rest


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Good luck all showing! Noush i want to hear some great results alright! 
And lynda if you show then i want some fantasic results!!
Wish i could come


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i dont forget things like that!lol...thankyou:thumbsup:
> 
> if you do show your boy Lynda..i wish you loads of luck xxxxxx
> 
> ...


 Thanks Noushka its my first time judging and I've been told there is about 8 children entered so that shall be interesting


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> A bit too far for us to, good luck everyone  yes we are at Paignton too


Good luck to you for Paignton too



tashi said:


> I have to admit it will be quite nice to have a day when I can just look around and enjoy myself, usually I am running from ring to ring trying to keep up with the classes - so much needed day of rest


ive never taken more than 2 of the same breed & i find that quite stressful, so i can see that it will be nice for you to relax & watch for a change Tashi



DevilDogz said:


> Good luck all showing! Noush i want to hear some great results alright!
> And lynda if you show then i want some fantasic results!!
> Wish i could come


well dont hold your breath DD:laugh:x



Freyja said:


> Thanks Noushka its my first time judging and I've been told there is about 8 children entered so that shall be interesting


i bet you'll really enjoy it Freya.......mind you your gunna have to disappoint some of those kids hope theres no tears:cryin:  lol x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Well nouska i will hold my breath so you best do good!! haha
I think if you tell the girlie that DD is sending her love and wishing her to be the best then she will do really really well 
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Well nouska i will hold my breath so you best do good!! haha
> I think if you tell the girlie that DD is sending her love and wishing her to be the best then she will do really really well
> xx


could you wave a magic wand aswell!:laugh:....thankyou very much tho xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> could you wave a magic wand aswell!:laugh:....thankyou very much tho xxx


Yes i will wave the DD wand that should do the trick! :001_tt2:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> I have to admit it will be quite nice to have a day when I can just look around and enjoy myself, usually I am running from ring to ring trying to keep up with the classes - so much needed day of rest


Go to the Pub for your lunch Tashi. You can buy me a Lager lol

Thanks Noush and DD


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there on the Sunday with the border collies and Baggio - must try that pub for lunch!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on the Sunday with the border collies and Baggio - must try that pub for lunch!


me and my mate karen will be there lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> me and my mate karen will be there lol


Looking forward to seeing you both hun!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just looked on Higham Press's site and they've already put the breed listings up ready for the results. They're usually slow to put the results up. but the breed lists come up although obviously they can't put the results on before they happen.


----------

